# 2009 POTY



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Big thanks to Alex (Aquatic-Sanctuary) for sponsoring the POTMs for another year. Congrats to the folks who took these 12 pictures, and good luck!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This was a seriously difficult choice..
All incredible shots.
Congrats to all.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

VOTED


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

voted


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Voted


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

voted


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted! Good luck everyone


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

voted


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Voted. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

voted

Voted, Good Luck


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

That was a difficult decision, congrats to all contestants for great pics


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Voted!!!!!!, Piraya............


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Is their any Rules against Photoshop ? if You Look at octobers Winner , the Picture looks altered , like the Backround was Darkened
I can notice the different shades of Black in weird spiratic Patterns when I move my Laptop Screen.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow tough choice...lots of great pics congrats to all of you guys who are better photographers than i will ever be


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

you got the member wrong on jan and feb :rasp:


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Voted!!!
Great pics!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.

Steelrain... your avatar is insane!
I actually sat straight up in my chair and had to stare at it before I realized what it was!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Voted!!!.







All outstanding shots however I think the one of september with the two pirayas is close to perfect without any doubt.

Cheers.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Voted.

Great shots, there is one I think is incredible but it hasn't gotten that many votes


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

VOTED. wow what a tough decision.


----------

